# World of Warcraft problems- I've tried everything!



## Capnbob (Feb 18, 2004)

Ive been having some trouble with WoW lately. Ive never had problems with it on this computer before. Ive recently moved and recently started playing WoW again in the last couple of days. Im using a new internet connection. I have high-speed broadband with Comcast. When I log into WoW, usually I can get on with no problems. After about 5-45 minutes of normal playing, I start to lag very badly (30+ second delays) and once it starts to lag it never really improves until I log out (or am booted) and try again later. Usually, once it starts lagging it helps to restart WoW and/or my computer. Meanwhile, my wireless internet connection will have been working fine and at a high signal strength the entire time. Sometimes the connection bar in WoW will turn red, sometimes it stays green but lags nonetheless. I originally thought it was my router because my internet is at times finicky, so I bought a new Linksys WRT54G router. That didnt fix the problem.

Ive enable port forwarding in the routers settings for port 3724 (as Blizzards site suggests) Also, Im not behind a firewall other than Windows Firewall, which Ive set WoW as an exception to and allowed an exception to port 3724.

Ive reinstalled my graphics card (ATI Radeon X800) drivers as well as the drivers to my Linksys Wireless Network Card. That didnt improve anything.

Im beginning to think that it may be my graphics card though, because its been VERY loud lately. I think there may be a fan issue. Why would this affect my connection though?

I don't know if it's an internet problem, a router problem, a graphics card problem or what. Im not sure what to do now

Thanks,

Capnbob

P.S.

It may be needed so heres what the tracert log says:

Tracing route to us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [12.129.232.114]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 8 ms 9 ms 9 ms GE-1-2-ur01.eugene.or.bverton.comcast.net [68.87.219.25]
4 * 9 ms 9 ms GE-4-3-ur02.eugene.or.bverton.comcast.net [68.87.216.66]
5 12 ms * 10 ms 10g-9-2-ar01.troutdale.or.bverton.comcast.net [68.87.216.70]
6 31 ms 34 ms 32 ms 12.117.180.201
7 43 ms 43 ms 43 ms 12.127.6.50
8 42 ms 41 ms 42 ms tbr2-cl10.sffca.ip.att.net [12.122.12.113]
9 41 ms 42 ms 40 ms tbr1-cl30.sffca.ip.att.net [12.122.9.137]
10 39 ms 40 ms 40 ms tbr1-cl3.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.10.26]
11 37 ms 37 ms 39 ms 12.127.3.185
12 40 ms 39 ms 41 ms 12.122.255.74
13 38 ms 33 ms 38 ms mdf001c7613r0004-gig-12-1.lax1.attens.net [12.129.193.246]
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.


----------



## kame_sanjo (Jul 28, 2005)

is the lag that you are getting a sort of packet loss or does it feel more like a sluggish computer lag.


----------



## Capnbob (Feb 18, 2004)

It doesn't at all seem like sluggish computer lag. It seems more like slow internet lag. The camera rotates around smoothly, I can walk around smoothly (I just suddenly can't interact with the game beyond walking the game animations/menus/actionbars ect all work like normal. It really seems nothing like slow computer lag.


----------



## Wabem (May 29, 2007)

Well it seems like the wireless connection... I was actually having the exact same problem with wow from my wireless connection and I figured out that it had to do with the channel that I was using. I think that my Wireless mouse that uses a 2.4 ghz channel was interfering with my wireless ( but this could be a phone or anything that uses a 2.4 ghz channel). I changed the wireless channel on my router from Automatic (where it choses the best one) to one of the higher channels and I haven't had any problems since so I would give that a try and see if it helps.


----------



## kame_sanjo (Jul 28, 2005)

yea the channels does have a big part... i think routers are defaulted on channel 11. if you change that to 6 or some other number that might help. and how far is your computer from the router? i think you should try (if you can) to hook the computer up as a wired connection and see what happens, wireless networks are notoriously unreliable compared to wired networks.


----------



## Nastrodamus (Jul 2, 2007)

Well you could eliminate the router/network connection if you go wired for a while and see if your packet loss still occurs....if it doesnt then I would see how the game performs if it still is not good then you may have another issue. I know there was a time after one of the recent patches where a lot of people when from good performance to crappy. There were a lot of post on the boards about this so it could be that also.


----------



## Capnbob (Feb 18, 2004)

Unfortunately, I'm paying the downstairs neighbors to tap into their wireless internet so wired isn't an option. I'm not sure exactly how far away the router is. It's at least one floor below the computer. The Linksys utility always shows a strong link and signal strength quality. I'll certainly see if I can change the channel on the router.


----------



## Capnbob (Feb 18, 2004)

So I talked to Blizzard tech support and they blamed the wireless connection, saying that I should use a hard-wired connection with a game like WoW because wireless is too susceptible to interception. Blah.


----------



## kame_sanjo (Jul 28, 2005)

yea my girlfriend's is one room away and it also says strong signal but she has had bad latency issues in WoW as well. You said this was a new connection than what you previously had?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well, first eliminate the game. Try a different game that you can play online and see if you get the same problem.

BTW the traceroute you did, it's more than likely that the WoW servers are blocking IMCP packets, hence the timed out.


----------



## Blob493 (Jul 4, 2007)

If it is not lagging on all of your other games it might be how much your pinging on that particular realm. Have you tried other realms? Because if you have a bad internet connection and also are far away from that server since realms run from different places around the world it will usually kick you on all games if you have a too high ping


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sharing wireless with a neighbor is against the terms of service for any ISP I've ever heard of. I suspect you may need to review the TSG Rules as we can't help with illegal activities. The fix for this is your own broadband account.


----------

